# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Druk op borst etc.

## Ursela91

Hallo,

Ik heb sinds begin van de middag druk op mijn borst met inademen. Ook als ik niet adem en ik doe mijn borst vooruit voel ik onaangename druk op mijn borst. Ik heb ook hoofdpijn en voelen mijn armen zwaar aan.

Moet ik me zorgen maken ?
Hoop dat iemand mij een antwoord kan geven

Ursela.

----------


## peteroomens

Dag Ursela,

gezien de datum van je vraag neem ik aan dat je al bij je (huis)arts geweest bent? Dat is namelijk het eerste advies wat ik geef. Wat zegt deze van je klacht?

Peter

----------


## Ursela91

Om eerlijk te zijn ben ik niet naar de huisarts geweest. Ik heb het gewoon afgewacht en het duurde nog ongeveer 2 dagen voordat het weg was. Soms heb ik er nog wel een beetje last van maar dit is dan meestal aan het einde van de dag weer verdwenen.

Bedankt voor uw reactie.

Ursela.

----------

